

Ask HN: Space Startup? - stcredzero

How many people who read HN are working for a Space Startup?
======
gspyrou
I assume that maybe Jeff Bezos would be reading HN !
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Origin>

------
geuis
How many people that read HN are interested in _starting_ a space startup?

